# For those of you with two tiels...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So, I made up my mind to get Baby a friend. I'm going to be getting another cage soon, and after than comes a tiel. I am not still sure on the sex and it really doesn't matter that much to me. I really can't wait to have another little baby! Any tips on introductions or anything else? She is extremly spoiled by the way.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Expect a little jealousy from Baby in the beginning. Cookie didn't think much of this other bird who came along and took up mummy's time to start with. For the introduction i gave them a piece of millet, they were more or less too busy eating that to care much that there was another tiel near them.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Maya was very intreaged by Disney at first 

After a few hours Maya was singing/calling to her, and Disney was calling back. When otu of the cage, Maya gets jelious, and 'ack ack acks' (which is a pecking she does) to my hand or sometimes baby Disney... thats her way of saying "nooo, why are you hear you lil brat!"  hehe They do get a long most time, and can get within an inch of eachother and tollerate it. They have become pals, and thats just want I wanted them to be (after finding out Maya is a girl that is) lol...

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I will let you know when my two get together  so far they have heard each other but they don't really call back and forth yet I think they could care less...lol


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I got my two at the same time and from the same breeder (though not related). So i can't really help you with this. Since i didn't have to introduce them together since they were already hand fed and housed in one big giant cage at the breeders place. 

Though i would take it slowly. Are you planning on housing them together? Or in separate cages?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Same here but. mine were so close they would land on each other. They are out of that phase now though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Are you planning on housing them together? Or in separate cages?


Seperate cages.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait really... I've been thinking about this for too long..hehe
I'm jelous...everyone here has more than one..lol


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

When are you getting another one? And are you getting it from a breeder or petstore? (Sorry for all the questions)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> When are you getting another one? And are you getting it from a breeder or petstore? (Sorry for all the questions)


It's ok. It will probably be the petstore as I can't seem to find any tiel breeders around here... I'll hopefully be able to get him/her by the end of September...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well there has to be breeder some were lol Keep looking. i waited over ayear to get my tiels and by chance there poped a person with breeding tiels.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well there has to be breeder some were lol Keep looking. i waited over ayear to get my tiels and by chance there poped a person with breeding tiels.



I've waited a long time for this tiel. I got Baby from a petstore I always go to and they have nice babies so I wouldn't mind going there for the 2nd one.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It's ok. It will probably be the petstore as I can't seem to find any tiel breeders around here... I'll hopefully be able to get him/her by the end of September...


Aly do you think I could get past the border with a tiel  I could drive you up one from the breeder here...hehe 24 hrs straight no problem


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd love for you to get me one like ollie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I'd love for you to get me one like ollie


I am really happy with him he is such a sweet cuddly boy


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

And a cutie pie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> And a cutie pie


thank you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Aly do you think I could get past the border with a tiel  I could drive you up one from the breeder here...hehe 24 hrs straight no problem


I'll be in the bush waiting..lol- If you get caught my name is Tina. LoL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

There's got to be a breeder/breeders in the area because that's where the pet shops get their babies from.  You could post a wanted ad online somewhere.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'll be in the bush waiting..lol- If you get caught my name is Tina. LoL


your to funny Tina


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> There's got to be a breeder/breeders in the area because that's where the pet shops get their babies from.  You could post a wanted ad online somewhere.


I'll keep checking. I just don't really care where it comes from! When I see it I'll know- just like with Baby.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'll keep checking. I just don't really care where it comes from! When I see it I'll know- just like with Baby.


I know the feeling. I'm sure you'll find a nice little baby to become a friend for Baby.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I know the feeling. I'm sure you'll find a nice little baby to become a friend for Baby.


Thanks!


----------

